# Deluxe 28 SHO or Toro 1028



## Sawyer (Feb 23, 2020)

Hi,

I must choose between Ariens Deluxe 28 Sho or Toro 1028 OHXE.

I live in quebec and I have over 100 feets driveway, and also a parking for 4 car. 

In my region , I have over 130inch by winter.

I have an interrogation about autoturn on Ariens and trigger on toro. I have to pass the snowblower on the roadside to remove the snow pushed by the snowplow in order to access my mailbox. I read a lot complaint about the autoturn. It's a real problem ?

Also I have an interrogation about the relability of the quickstick on Toro.

What is the best choice for my situation ?

Thank's in advance and sorry for my poor english language.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Sawyer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I must choose between Ariens Deluxe 28 Sho or Toro 1028 OHXE.
> 
> ...


I would choose whichever one you like the most...I don't think either machine has any reliability issues.
Personally I would aim for the Toro due the controls.
It would be a tough decision... I would watch some You tube videos of each and go from there.
Some people claim first speed is to fast in the ariens and can't be properly adjusted out.
As far as the auto turn... people hate it at first then once they use it for a while they speak highly of the auto turn .It's matter of the bucket hooking on one side from the surface itself. After you use the machine a while you know to react when it hooks and don't even think about it....that's my take on it..I don't have one but from what I gather people go from hating it to loving it after a little usage.




Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Welcome. 

Just as a general comment its a help if you provide a link to the machine in question so we can do a look at specifics. Some are deep into them and features and some not. the Ariens lists two different engines so don't know which one your query is about. 

I don't like what I read about the auto turn and would go with the Toro for that and the fact it has a 50cc larger engine (the larger engine on the Ariens matches it) More hp per width the better performance. 

Ariens is rated more solid but I don't see you pushing that hard for your work and Toro is also quite solid. I can find weight on Ariens but Toro is 267 lbs. 

The Ariens is touted as a more solid auger drive, but I beat the living daylight out of a Toro (it went through 4 owners and about 30 years) and never had an issue with the auger drive.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Welcome Sawyer
I have a Deluxe 28 SHO and am very happy with it's performance. I have a large gravel driveway and have to blow out my mail box across the road as well. I love the auto turn, it has performed flawlessly for me. I had a MTD blower for a short time with trigger steering, and much prefer the auto turn.
The ice drill type chute turn takes a while to get used to, but works great. I wanted this simple straight forward type of chute control, after dealing with frozen, sloppy chute control cables on the MTD.
I have never operated a TORO 1028 OHXE, but they seem to be a good blower and many people love them.
I would suggest trying them both and going with what ever unit feels better. I would also suggest buying from a dealer.
Cheers


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Personally I went with a smaller machine as it's easier to tug around.. there are so many machines to choose from.. many sizes and many features.. They will accomplish what you are wanting to do.. I think it's a not a matter of which one is best when talking about higher end machines... It's which one do you want to be standing behind while using it.. part of the reason I went with 24 inch...sure a larger machine will do the job faster..but would wear me out.
In many places I just pull the machine back as it's faster that going to reverse..backing up..putting back in second again .
A larger machine would have me using reverse ..eating away time I saved with the 24 inch..The larger machine would wear me out.
I do 300 feet of drive with a steep entrance ..2 car apron..a turn around area..clean off some areas in the yard for the pets..so it's not muddy later and they aren't tracking mud in the house.
The added weight of larger heavy duty machine would be more work for me in the end.




Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## johnwick (Dec 16, 2019)

I own a Deluxe 28 SHO and am very pleased. The auto turn issues were years ago. It works flawlessly now. I can’t speak to the Toro.


----------



## Cold1 (Dec 20, 2017)

Welcome, Sawyer! 
I also have a Deluxe 28SHO and am very pleased with it. I'd say I clear about the same area as you and the 28SHO handles it easily. The 306 cc engine works very well and has good power for its size. I really like autoturn, it works perfectly on my machine. I've never used a Toro blower, so I can't speak about the 1028 OHXE, but it seems Toro owners are usually happy with them.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

Sawyer
welcome to the site,
from some one who used to be a toro dealer, both machines will do you years, if not decades of good, both are work horses after one gets used to operating the machine .

personally i would go with what you like more, what you can get serviced easier where you live, DON"T BUY from a big box store like home depot or lowes try to find a local dealer,check their reputation as that counts better in how the machine gets serviced should it need warranty work, remember box stores sell only, they don't repair, they half a set up, they don't test run. plus your going to that ope shop for warranty, that box store is selling MSRP save the end of season, mom and pop may discount and deliver to your home,they will show you how to operate the machine, 

shop wise i have i found issues with toro? YES, than what item today doesn't have them, toro has started to do away with the plastic as you can see with the 1028/ 38802 ver. the older 38801 928, toro states no shear pins,yet uses grade 5 and 8 bolts with spacers under the nuts that allow the bolt to float on the wheel,auger and impeller, will they break?, from my personal use of a 38801 YES! and i have done so, but you can go to any hardware store and replace them with old fashioned bolts. the skids are soft stamped steel,they will wear out but can be flipped over for the second surface,toro makes a cast iron optional set that wear better 

good luck with what ever you buy.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I vote Toro


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Throwing out the welcome mat for your first post...Welcome from the Burg
Toro my vote


----------



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

Plastic vs metal
Impeller bushing vs impeller bearing

Ariens wins


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

Giving you a welcome to the forum!

I currently own an Ariens Deluxe 28 and previously owned a Craftsman 26" with the joystick controller. I would choose the Ariens SHO. Here is why:

The Toro has a joystick and I would never have a Joystick again. Granted, the Toro system feels much better than the Craftsman in the store, but I still wouldn't have one. I hated the Craftsman joystick for these reasons- 
1) When you release the trigger lock, you can easily release the deflector angle as well. The Ariens has a lever to lock the angle of the deflector. 
2) Whenever the blower was throwing at full capacity, The joystick did not provide enough leverage to rotate the chute. Ariens has a crank system for more precise angle control. I will say that the Ariens crank system is somewhat awkward to use at times.
3) The joystick does not control the chute rotation angle very accurately. If you need to blow snow to miss the house or bird feeders or tree, a joystick is not the best choice.
4) If you want to increase the number of degrees to rotate the chute, the Ariens can be easily modified to increase rotation by another ~15 degrees in each direction. Toro joystick does not have this option.
5) Joystick is more complicated with expensive replacement parts. 

If you have a wide open area to throw the snow and don't have small target areas, then a joystick will rotate the chute quickly and then joystick is pretty slick. 


Edit: I forgot to comment about the slowest speed of the Ariens and update comment on AutoTurn.

The Ariens' slowest speed can be adjusted to very slow. Just adjust the length of the linkage until you can feel the lever hit the end of travel for reverse position, and the slowest speed will be just about what you need. 

Also- I see that the Toro 1028 OHX has the trigger steering, not AutoTurn. Toro has AutoTurn on other models. On my Ariens, AutoTurn works very well and I really like it. I have demonstrated the AutoTurn to several people and they are all impressed. Do not be afraid of AutoTurn.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

legarem said:


> Plastic vs metal
> Impeller bushing vs impeller bearing
> 
> Ariens wins


the 1028/ 38802 is all steel unlike a 38801 that was half plastic but those parts were lifetime warrantied 
the bushings are oil lite bearings that do last a long time, making the two a heads up


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

To me, simple = reliable and easy to fix. As long as it offers some convenient.
The joystick on the Toro is not something that I would prefer over the Ariens one. It looks plastic anyway.

I would rather compare the two machines without that feature. It all come to the price and liking, I guess.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Sawyer



tpenfield said:


> I vote Toro





penna stogey said:


> Toro my vote


If you think about how you make a decision the OP would likely want to know WHY you vote for Toro to help make an informed decision of his own between the two.
Your choice might be made on something he doesn't care about or might be something his was not aware of and cares about deeply.
Sawyer, I don't think you'd go wrong either way as they are both well built machines and have great customer support and parts availability. Getting closer to spring I'd be looking at price.

:2cents:

.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

As a 42 year Toro owner I would tell you to invest in the 1428 OXE as you need power for heavy wet snows.
Be sure to purchase one from a Toro Dealer as buying one from these internet or mail order places will be a problem if you need warranty service as they will make you wait.
The individual steering brakes and the electric start will make your life easier and the woman in your life will appreciate not having to pull start the snow blower too.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

ok guys. i hope we have not scared the op away ,as he has not come back with any reply's. please note many of us are in the USA, he is in Quebec Canada, 

what we find commonly here, he may not be able to, up there and for sure it will cost a lot more then in the USA, by several hundred dollars Canadian. money 

we all know there are 3 really good brands of snow blowers, ariens, toro and honda, he had stated he was looking at 2 of the three, others will do the job ,but not last for decades, like from what i call the big three of sb's 

breaks down to what he can afford? find for his needs? what he can get serviced? what can he easily get parts for when needed? please lets be a bit easier on him


----------



## Sawyer (Feb 23, 2020)

Thank's a lot for your response. I will only buy in a dealer.

I try the controller on Ariens on the dealer, but the dealer on Toro have no Toro on the floor because he sells Yamaha snowblower, so i couldn't try the Toro.

The Toro is further than Ariens dealer. I will call the seller Toro to find out if I can try it.


----------



## Greg13 (Nov 25, 2018)

I would suggest going to dealers and try both of them, go with what feels best to you. Both are fine machines and with proper care and dealer support should last for years. I have 3 toro power shifts in the 25 year range. 

No need to apologize for your English, it is better than many that live here. the only thing I saw was a translation problem (interrogation / question) that essentially mean the same thing.


----------



## Wendall (Feb 25, 2020)

Your English is fine


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

Sawyer said:


> Thank's a lot for your response. I will only buy in a dealer.
> 
> I try the controller on Ariens on the dealer, but the dealer on Toro have no Toro on the floor because he sells Yamaha snowblower, so i couldn't try the Toro.
> 
> The Toro is further than Ariens dealer. I will call the seller Toro to find out if I can try it.


 best of luck,


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello and Good Morning Sawyer,

It may be better for you to invest in the smaller 824 Yamaha as it is a track drive machine and as you have a Yamaha dealer nearby that will give you more piece of mind too.

if you go to you tube you can see Luc Gallant run his 824 and chewing up snow boulders that the plow truck left in his driveway.


----------



## Sawyer (Feb 23, 2020)

leonz said:


> Hello and Good Morning Sawyer,
> 
> It may be better for you to invest in the smaller 824 Yamaha as it is a track drive machine and as you have a Yamaha dealer nearby that will give you more piece of mind too.
> 
> if you go to you tube you can see Luc Gallant run his 824 and chewing up snow boulders that the plow truck left in his driveway.



I also look for Yamaha snowblower, it's amazing, but the Ariens or Toro iit's half price of a 828 Yamaha. There is nothing here on the second hand market for Yamaha.


----------



## Dee74 (Nov 18, 2017)

My response is a little one sided but I will give you my thoughts on the Ariens 28 SHO. This was my first and only snowblower purchase so my experience is limited.

Pros

Easy to maintain
Engine seems to have plenty of power.
Will chew through anything in my driveway, even drifts much higher than the machine.
Makes quick work out of the plow mound at end of driveway.

Cons

After 4 years and leveling the machine I still do not like the auto turn. Auto turn is a constant arm workout.

The chute control is a little awkward and takes some getting used to.

The light shines more up in my face than down the driveway.

I am sure I could find things I like and do not like about every machine. My Ariens has not missed a beat and really does make quick work of the driveway.


Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## gr0uch0 (Sep 2, 2015)

What it came down to for me was the Toros didn't have shear pins on the augers: supposedly the engine would cut out if the jam was severe enough to stop the intake. However, that doesn't mitigate the energy that's being transferred farther up the line. I run aluminum props on my boat, which I often need to have turned or replaced. I'd rather do that than have a stainless prop that doesn't give and transfers the energy up the shaft to the transmission. Same principle here: give me shear pins any day, as that's a $3 and 5 minute fix, thank you very much.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

gr0uch0 said:


> What it came down to for me was the Toros didn't have shear pins on the augers: supposedly the engine would cut out if the jam was severe enough to stop the intake. However, that doesn't mitigate the energy that's being transferred farther up the line. I run aluminum props on my boat, which I often need to have turned or replaced. I'd rather do that than have a stainless prop that doesn't give and transfers the energy up the shaft to the transmission. Same principle here: give me shear pins any day, as that's a $3 and 5 minute fix, thank you very much.


Could make for a nasty entanglement as well.. imagine a piece of wood jammed tight enough to stall the engine.
Say 15 foot pounds of torque at the engine.
Impeller reduction ratio 3 to 1
That's 45 foot pounds.
10 to 1 at the box.. 450 foot pounds.
If the wood piece or iron jammed six inches from the center of the auger axle.. that's a half a foot.. so we double.. 900 pounds..throw in the inertia of the impeller the shaft..the pulleys and crank..over a thousand pounds...hello mangled auger and bucket with a dent...now you have to turn the Impeller backwards if it is lodged in there..and if it's under tension it could be dangerous.
I would be sourcing myself some low quality bolts for the augers if I purchased one...score them as well..lol



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

toro's auger and impeller bolts are grade 5, 
https://www.propartsdirect.net/133-2575-toro-shear-pin-kit.aspx


----------



## gr0uch0 (Sep 2, 2015)

87powershiftx2 said:


> toro's auger and impeller bolts are grade 5,
> https://www.propartsdirect.net/133-2575-toro-shear-pin-kit.aspx


While the parts you referenced are accurate for many Toro models, the 828 my neighbor purchased doesn't have shear pins. At all. Nada. Zilch. Thus my comments about the transferrance of energy up the line that won't bode well for all connecting parts concerned, be they on a snowblower or on a boat.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

gr0uch0 said:


> While the parts you referenced are accurate for many Toro models, the 828 my neighbor purchased doesn't have shear pins. At all. Nada. Zilch. Thus my comments about the transferrance of energy up the line that won't bode well for all connecting parts concerned, be they on a snowblower or on a boat.


real world

those bolts are grade 5 and toro sell the kits as shear bolts, the kit contents are 2 -1/4x20 inch bolts and locking nuts for the impeller and 2-5/16 x18 with the spacer and locking nuts for the auger


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

IMHO I wouldn't let the lack of dedicated shear bolts be the main factor in my decision to not go with Toro. I have a Toro 1332 without shear bolts and have had no problems. Lots of the Toro machines out there without the shear bolts and I can't remember hearing about anyone destroying their Toro due to that feature. After all this is where people come when they have a problem. In my mind I'd rather have the shear bolts as protection but when I had the opportunity to purchase the monster it didn't slow me down a bit. I haven't used it every winter or every time but when I have pulled it out and run it up and down the driveway it's been fun.


.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> IMHO I wouldn't let the lack of dedicated shear bolts be the main factor in my decision to not go with Toro. I have a Toro 1332 without shear bolts and have had no problems. Lots of the Toro machines out there without the shear bolts and I can't remember hearing about anyone destroying their Toro due to that feature. After all this is where people come when they have a problem. In my mind I'd rather have the shear bolts as protection but when I had the opportunity to purchase the monster it didn't slow me down a bit. I haven't used it every winter or every time but when I have pulled it out and run it up and down the driveway it's been fun.
> 
> 
> .


To add ..a person can put in low grade bolts (usually unmarked) they have about half the strength of a grade fives..still plenty of strength for the task but easier to shear...it would be a rather easy (mod).
Never know what's under the snow.
Either machine should serve him well..A poster pointed out earlier that the quick stick was to sensitive for easy aiming.
My first pick was Toro ..but after reading his post it has me leaning toward the Ariens ...So at my house with the style I have to use to blow snow..the (nicer) controls are too sensitive.
I crank on the move to miss alot of stuff around the house..Plus I have gravel to deal with so the trajectory an occasional rock gets launched is pretty important.
Between the two machines for me it comes down to the controls..I wouldn't be worried about the reliability or capability of either machine..It's a matter of which one I would rather use if say both were sitting outside and paid for..I would probably grab the Ariens.
If I was at a location where I could just flop the chute from one side to the other without any worries..then the Toro.. squeezing a trigger while turning is easy enough..People claim the new Toro's are clog proof even if you try your best to clog it...Nice bonus for the times the conditions are right for clogging




Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

yet as with everything, things can happen, in the shop. i have replaced many a broken grade 5 on augers and impellers on toro's even had many a grade 8 holding the wheels to the axle break , bolts are more or less made to hold down, not withstand side to side torque forever. toro sells the kit for reasons 
the joy stick/ yes sensitive , yet made to be easy to move, like everything one gets used to it.

IMM
they are beasts that are 95% reliable, save ones back big time, problems? what doesn't today,


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

I am also interested in in finding out more about auto turn.. I know it has been improved....but
I have to blow to some areas on an incline sideways it's pretty steep.. It's actually crabbing sideways while I blow...My driveway entrance is carved out ..which leaves inclines on each side.
How does the autoturn perform under those conditions.?
Perhaps someone with the same conditions may also be considering autoturn.


Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

shovel
maybe this thread can help you
https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/3226-thoughts-ariens-auto-turn.html


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

87powershiftx2 said:


> shovel
> maybe this thread can help you
> https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/3226-thoughts-ariens-auto-turn.html


Thank you.



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Sawyer (Feb 23, 2020)

Sorry for the late reply. Yesterday, I went to the dealer for test the Toro.

I don't know if it's an optical illusion, but the Toro look like bigger than Ariens. But in the spec Sheet, it's about same size. I notices that the handle bar on Toro look like stiffer than Ariens probably due to reinforcement used on this.

I have another question, the auger Gearcase on Toro is an aluminum, and without support and Ariens it's a cast iron with support. Is it the Gearcase on Toro as solid as the Ariens and can replace the unbreakable shaerpin to breakable ?

Also I'm looking for the torque of the Loncin 302cc Toro engine. Is it same has the Ariens engine ?


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

answer from a usa dealer

not a illusion they are bigger in size visually but = in working capability

auger cases in toro's have never as long as i know needed center supports and i have never seen one broken no need to worry about the auger bolts, the belt will slip first 

the 10 hp 302 cc loncin is a beast, NOT the same engine ariens uses, they use a LCT the china owners of the old Tecumseh. https://lctusa.com/

both are good motors that need min care, good gas,oil changes new spark plugs about every 100 hours . 

toro's power steering is lever pull ,they turn on about 2 widths of the machine with one hand

the joy stick will seem very loose till one sees how it works under load where it tightens up to be to me just right


----------



## Sawyer (Feb 23, 2020)

I went there with the Toro because they was no longer ariens and the dealer had better support. But when I receive my Toro, it was a problem with the Quickstick, it's not worked, the chute wasn't block and the paint was pelling.

The dealer change it for a another. I tried it yesterday, but I notices that the the heated grip not work.

Also the paint is chipped alot on impeller, and I wanted to know that is it normal for only 30min throwing snow ? View the first pic.

Is it normal that the snow come out on back of the impeller like the second pic ?


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Mon Ami,


If there was snow leaking out between the impeller housing and the auger housing that is not good; nor is the fact that the heated grip is not working on this unit.
If the cross auger housing/bucket is not mated properly/welded with the impeller housing it will be a nuisance as the snow will spray out of the housing and that should not happen and it will rust out sooner.

The heated grip may simply have a bad wire connection but the dealer should come look at the snow blower as these are warranty issues. 

Your dealer needs to repair it for you or replace it as the metal seam between
the impeller housing and the cross auger housing should have a solid weld on it.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

leonz said:


> Mon Ami,
> 
> 
> If there was snow leaking out between the impeller housing and the auger housing that is not good; nor is the fact that the heated grip is not working on this unit.
> ...


thank you leonz 
all of what you state are problems i have had to deal with on my own 928 hd, 
yes the paint peeled off in the same area, plus on the outside from under the powder coat where already rusted metal was used on the stamping lines.rust caused moist areas, that caused bubbles,that caused peeling in sheets. claims for warranty were put in all were shot down. 

yes
the metal is poorly welded with short spot welds not full length,between the welds the metal warped the snow and salt mixed in at the eod pile came out between the bare metal and 2 years later has rusted to where i see day light though the rust. the rust a warranty claim was put in for a new auger main frame, they shot it down. 

my heated grips take time to warm up. yet due to limiting the temp to avoid burn law suits they only get to about 110 deg f,


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello and good morning 87powershiftx2,

What you describe in great detail is certainly disappointing and the Toro dealer is someone I would no longer wish to do business with as they could have told you that the claim was denied and never submitted it to Toro as they obviously knew there was a problem.

This makes me want to hold off on investing in a 1428 OXE as much as I love Toro.

Finding out that a family friend of ours that had a toro dealership for almost 50+ years had it yanked from them is really disappointing to me as well. Now I cannot buy it from them and the local agway is the closest dealer now. 


If I keep hearing weldment horror stories I guess I will be buying a Yamaha 828 for sure. 






I guess the only reasonable thing to do now is do a major disassembly and remove the cross augers and gearbox and then the impeller and either strip the paint down yourself or have it sand blasted and then you could gas weld the seams with flux coated welding solder in the long white sticks from the inside and then the outside and then paint the parts.

If and when you have it apart you could line it with slick sheet material and use carriage bolts to hold it in place after you drill the holes in the cross auger housing, impeller housing and the chute. 
when you have the cross auger housing fully disassembled you could measure everything with heavy card stock and then cut the slick sheet to match the cut up cardstock pieces.

With the side weldments you could measure the outside weldments and cut the cardstock to fit them and then just take one large sheet of card stock cut to the width of the interior of the cross auger housing and lay it inside the cross auger housing and tape it in place 
and then simply mark the opening for the impeller housing including the spill over chute if it has one-I do not remember if it does though.


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

87powershiftx2 said:


> answer from a usa dealer
> 
> not a illusion they are bigger in size visually but = in working capability
> 
> ...



As I mentioned on another thread, LCT is an American company that builds in China, where as Loncin is a Chinese company. Along that note, Ariens builds their blowers in Wisconsin, while Toro moved production to Mexico several years ago. 

Both are good machines that have their pros and cons. It will largely come down to personal preference, and I don't think you can go wrong with either.


----------

